# Paddle or belt snap



## madnav (Oct 5, 2012)

Any thoughts on a paddle holster vs. belt snap rig for my P239 9mm? I don't carry 100% of the time and need a holster that is fairly easy to rig when I do. I have a Nate SqD IWB but need something OWB as well


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Snap loops all the way. I've seen way too many paddles come off the belt and stay on the gun when it's drawn.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll second that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Paddle holsters work only if:
1. The holster is well designed and well made by a careful craftsperson, and
2. You use a proper gun belt, and you wear it as tightly as you would to support a belt holster.

You have to undo your belt, and maybe even open the top of your pants, to remove a well-designed paddle holster.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a daily/everyday carry paddle holster back in the 80's for my colt government , wish I would have kept that gun , it fit like a glove. very secure . kept the gun tight to my body, easy on and off.I would not order a paddle online, I would make sure of the fit and like mentioned in the above posts it stays on and does everything you want the holster to do.. I am looking for another paddle holster also but will buy it locally to ensure the proper fit n functionality i'm looking for.. good luck


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Blackhawk Serpa is a very good paddle holster rig, if you are concealing under a coat - otherwise, it sticks out too much. I use one to open carry my G20, in the woods, and I have one for my XD45 that I rarely get to use, because I rarely wear a long coat.

The Serpa is designed so that your draw will automatically force you to have your trigger finger in the proper place (up high along the frame, above the trigger). Also, it has a hook that makes it almost impossible to lift the holster out, without dropping your pants and using two hands. I actually ground this off on mine, because I don't use the holster for self defense carry.


----------



## madnav (Oct 5, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Snap loops all the way. I've seen way too many paddles come off the belt and stay on the gun when it's drawn.


Thanks Belt loops it is


----------



## madnav (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Loops it is


----------

